# Santa was good to me!!!!



## fyfcalls (Dec 13, 2008)

Got a hot new set up from the GF for Christmas! Loop Evotec saltwater 8 wt rod and Loop Opti 8wt saltwater reel. It's gonna be a fun year with this bad boy !!!


----------



## Briar Patch (Feb 1, 2010)

You know that woman is serious about you if she's kickin down with presents like that! 

GF gives a present like that, I'm thinkin she's wantin to corral a husband.

Wife gives a present like that, I'm thinkin she's wantin to get a husband outa the house!

The guy wins in both cases! :mrgreen: Congratulations!


----------



## kochanut (Jan 10, 2010)

sweet!! just in time too, loop MIGHT be going bankrupt =-/


----------



## fyfcalls (Dec 13, 2008)

The N. American Distributor of Loop may be going bankrupt but Loop HQ is doing fine. All that means is cheap gear when they do!! This is the nicest heavy rod (6wt+) that I have ever casted!!!


----------



## madonafly (Dec 27, 2007)

That is cool as heck looking. Interested in that cork though. How it will hold up. Wonder the reason behind that.


----------



## kochanut (Jan 10, 2010)

fyfcalls said:


> The N. American Distributor of Loop may be going bankrupt but Loop HQ is doing fine. All that means is cheap gear when they do!! This is the nicest heavy rod (6wt+) that I have ever casted!!!


no i think you are mistaken, of course i could be wrong also but according to this:

http://www.troutsflyfishing.com/blog/20 ... ed-waters/

its Loop itself. regardless sweet looking setup!


----------



## madonafly (Dec 27, 2007)

kochanut said:


> fyfcalls said:
> 
> 
> > The N. American Distributor of Loop may be going bankrupt but Loop HQ is doing fine. All that means is cheap gear when they do!! This is the nicest heavy rod (6wt+) that I have ever casted!!!
> ...


Loomis too.....


----------



## RnF (Sep 25, 2007)

madonafly said:


> That is cool as heck looking. Interested in that cork though. How it will hold up. Wonder the reason behind that.


Wondering the same thing. Seems like it would uncomfortable for me.

It's always nice when you get a rod and reel for christmas! Get out and break it in.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

How did I miss this post?

I'm jealous, wish my GF would get me some fishing tackle.....Oh yeah, I don't have a GF. 

Interesting handle. Looks like pressed cork. It would be cheaper to manufacture than cork rings by far. Very odd design. Keep us posted.


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

Wow, I must really be getting old!
I thought that his "Grand Father" gave him that rod.  
Guess I should learn this new texting lingo.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Grandpa D said:


> Wow, I must really be getting old!
> I thought that his "Grand Father" gave him that rod.
> Guess I should learn this new texting lingo.


Ha, ha, ha, me too. I didn't know it was "girlfriend" until I read further into the post.


----------



## madonafly (Dec 27, 2007)

You guys are cracking me up......he, he, he. BFF LOL


----------

